# My DIY Bag Target.



## rocks66ss (Jul 29, 2014)

Here is the one I made. I got a construction debris bag from Lowes. It cost $9.00 and is made out of the same material that all the bag targets are made from. I just cut both ends out and nested them together. I just used hog rings to fasten it together. I filled them with the material out of my old bag targets that I had shot out. I made a template for the bulls eyes out of a paper plate and traced them on and pained them with my air brush. It measures 24" tall x 24" wide x 11" deep
















Rocky


----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

nice work


----------



## ToddPhillips (Dec 8, 2016)

Looks good to me! Can't beat the price!!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Very nice. U done your self proud :thumbs_up [ Later


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Well done and money saved.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

Good Job!!


----------



## HuntMeister (Dec 21, 2009)

Very nice!
Can you post a link up to the bag you bought for $9? I cannot find anything under $30.


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

HuntMeister said:


> Very nice!
> Can you post a link up to the bag you bought for $9? I cannot find anything under $30.


ditto


----------



## EqualizerMan (Dec 11, 2016)

Whoops, I thought I found some cheap ones but not really:

https://www.amazon.com/Gardening-Waste-NKTM-Reuseable-Heavy/dp/B01IP60GO0/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1487970967&sr=8-17&keywords=debris+bags
https://www.amazon.com/Go-GreenGardening-Cube-Bag-Reusable-Collapsible/dp/B018EVG70I/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1487970916&sr=8-17&keywords=debris+bags


----------



## rocks66ss (Jul 29, 2014)

Here is the link to what I used.
https://www.lowes.com/pd/AWP-257-Gallon-White-Polypropylene-Construction-Trash-Bags/50176191


Rocky


----------



## trailboy (Sep 29, 2013)

Cool thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## ToddPhillips (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks. I'm going to Lowes!


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you, Rocky!


----------



## cp25od (Feb 9, 2017)

awesome project


----------



## AirBaller (Feb 27, 2017)

Sweet! How's it at stopping arrows?


----------



## rocks66ss (Jul 29, 2014)

AirBaller said:


> Sweet! How's it at stopping arrows?


It stops them just like a commercial target. I stuffed it with the stuff that was in my commercial targets I had shot out..

Rocky


----------



## rdary794 (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mainehunter85 (Jan 31, 2008)

Nicely done! Definitely thinking of putting something like this down in our new basement...priorities


----------



## nvcnvc (Jan 27, 2009)

looks great! how does it hold up so far?


----------



## Rut on 88 (Jul 9, 2016)

that looks great


----------



## rocks66ss (Jul 29, 2014)

nvcnvc said:


> looks great! how does it hold up so far?


So far so good,I will update as I shoot it more.


Rocky


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

How is the top closed off? Did you use hog rings for that too?
In the photo it looks like there is additional material covering the top.

Thanks for posting this. It's a good idea.

Allen


----------



## dongyan (Mar 1, 2017)

Nicely done bro!


----------



## EqualizerMan (Dec 11, 2016)

aread said:


> How is the top closed off? Did you use hog rings for that too?
> In the photo it looks like there is additional material covering the top.
> 
> Thanks for posting this. It's a good idea.
> ...


I'd like to know as well.


----------



## rocks66ss (Jul 29, 2014)

The target is 24 x 11. I cut a piece of it 25 x 12 and had my wife just make a 1/2" hem on all sides. That way I had thicker material to hog ring to and I actually used pig rings, they are smaller than hog rings. I will take a picture this evening and post what the top looks like and how I used the handles to carry it with.


Rocky


----------



## rocks66ss (Jul 29, 2014)

Here are the pics of the top. when I nested the ends, I cut the handle on one end on each and criss crossed them and used the hog rings to fasten.
















Rocky


----------



## Mark S C (Oct 16, 2016)

Nice


----------



## VABowKill (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice. What are you using for filler?


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

I bought six of these bags. Gonna try my luck and see how it comes out. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## phencer (Jun 22, 2017)

Very nice! I need a new target for the basement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocks66ss (Jul 29, 2014)

VABowKill said:


> Nice. What are you using for filler?


I used the old cloths that were in my old shot out targets. It's nothing but old jeans and shirts that are ripped up in the commercial targets.

Rocky


----------



## Omega (Jul 5, 2004)

Very nice. Targets don't last forever, so a cheap alternative is really nice to know about.


----------



## brandonjb (Jan 1, 2014)

Awesome. Saving for later.


----------



## jaketorres8126 (Dec 6, 2016)

Very cool



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

Okay here they are, well at least three of them. I thought I had bought 6 but I bought 5 instead. 

From 20 yards and up. The big foam in the very back is 80 yards. Gonna have a target every 10 yards. 

At first i filled up the entire bag with clothes but it was too heavy. I put two layers of foam on each side and filled in the middle with clothes and that did it. The target still stops the arrows. 

Here is a picture of the two layers of foam inside before sealing it up.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

Rocks66 thanks for the idea. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## rocks66ss (Jul 29, 2014)

nvcnvc said:


> looks great! how does it hold up so far?


Update, I have been shooting since March, 11 months it's holding up real well. This material doesn't "heal" quite as well as the commercial material, but it is working very well for as much as I've shot it.


Rocky


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

rocks66ss said:


> Update, I have been shooting since March, 11 months it's holding up real well. This material doesn't "heal" quite as well as the commercial material, but it is working very well for as much as I've shot it.
> 
> 
> Rocky


I left mine outside and they did not last. The material fell apart under the sun. They stopped my arrows but they can't take the weather. It was too many bags for me to move in and out every time so I left them outside and that was a mistake. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## QuiteFrankly (Dec 28, 2017)

Just opened the link for reference, and will be making a trip to lowes soon. Thank you!


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

RGV hunter said:


> Okay here they are, well at least three of them. I thought I had bought 6 but I bought 5 instead.
> 
> From 20 yards and up. The big foam in the very back is 80 yards. Gonna have a target every 10 yards.
> 
> ...


Where did you get the blue/white foam you used?


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

I found this video. Looks like a pretty nice target.


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

icemanls2 said:


> Where did you get the blue/white foam you used?


This was foam that was donated from a packing company. Dont know where else you might get it. 

One thing about the lowes bags was that the top side which was facing the sun most directly was the part that just completely disintegrated with the weather. Someone else mentioned about painting the bag and it would protect it more. That might be a good option. 

I just went another route and acquired some canvas bags. I am going to try that for now. If this does not work then I am just to buy more rinehart targets. You just can't beat the durability of these rinehart targets. 

This wood frame video is a good option for these lowes bags. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## rocks66ss (Jul 29, 2014)

RGV hunter said:


> I left mine outside and they did not last. The material fell apart under the sun. They stopped my arrows but they can't take the weather. It was too many bags for me to move in and out every time so I left them outside and that was a mistake.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Ah, that's something I never considered was weathering, because I take mine in and out every time I use it.


Rocky


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

rocks66ss said:


> Ah, that's something I never considered was weathering, because I take mine in and out every time I use it.
> 
> 
> Rocky


Hahaha, I made 5 of them. I was not about to move all of them in and out everyday. 

For anyone that is making one of these, I would definitely paint the whole thing and see if that helps. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## JamiePT (Jan 16, 2018)

Great Idea


----------



## j.balbaugh15 (Dec 2, 2017)

gonna have to give this one a try. i have seen people used old t-shirts as well! but great idea here


----------



## chuckhanisch (Dec 10, 2015)

Looks nice!


----------



## Wasatch-Vectrix (Nov 27, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------



## Thompson2 (Feb 23, 2016)

Looks awesome!


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

EqualizerMan said:


> Whoops, I thought I found some cheap ones but not really:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Gardening-Waste-NKTM-Reuseable-Heavy/dp/B01IP60GO0/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1487970967&sr=8-17&keywords=debris+bags
> https://www.amazon.com/Go-GreenGardening-Cube-Bag-Reusable-Collapsible/dp/B018EVG70I/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1487970916&sr=8-17&keywords=debris+bags


I made one out of a 70 gallon one like this. I stuffed it with old clothes and sewed a marine zipper on top to close it up. It is heavy but seems to be pretty durable. It is inside the shop so Im not sure how well it would hold up outside. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N6706BP/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## AZinNL (Apr 30, 2018)

good stuff


----------



## kevin.elijah22 (Apr 12, 2018)

looks good 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## doctornader (Mar 20, 2019)

looks great!


----------



## Kmarks (Jul 6, 2018)

Now I have a new weekend project.


----------



## hunter1997 (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks
Very clever


----------



## JIsler (Dec 4, 2017)

Nice!!


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

I've got a bag I bought from Third Hand many years ago which I stuffed with old clothing. My 

I've learned that some Goodwill locations have unsellable clothing sold by the pound really cheap. The clothing stops even my 95 ft/lb KE Darton at 295 fps. I'll pick up one of these bags and throw my old clothing fill from my well shot out bag in it, and get many more years.


----------



## Finnish person (Jun 29, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## anthonyyoung385 (Mar 25, 2019)

very nice


----------



## SUFFERTHEJOY777 (Mar 26, 2019)

Sweet


----------



## nato300 (Jan 24, 2016)

looks great


----------



## John_hessell (Mar 12, 2019)

Sweet idea. I just tossed some of this type bags from my in-laws house. Should of kept them.


----------



## mole (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks Great!


----------



## vijaykarthick (Feb 23, 2018)

Awesome project


----------



## yvedel65 (May 10, 2019)

Well done and money saved.


----------



## mrdices (May 11, 2019)

is this the same material used in the tarps ? We dont have lowes in here


----------



## lttl_grimmy (Feb 4, 2009)

Great looking targets. I'm so cheap that a few years ago I started taking the large dog food bags after they are empty and stuffing them with rags. They definitely get shot out a lot quicker, but I have a steady supply of the bags and just reuse the rags when stuffing a new one. They don't sit on the ground quite as nicely but will stop an arrow anywhere from 5 feet out to 100 yards without a problem.


----------



## caden.shonk (Aug 28, 2016)

Looks like that should work!


----------



## wlchautomotive (May 15, 2019)

Thanks. I'm going to Lowes!


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

mrdices said:


> is this the same material used in the tarps ? We dont have lowes in here


Yes


----------



## cwmoss (May 17, 2019)

rocks66ss said:


> Here is the one I made. I got a construction debris bag from Lowes. It cost $9.00 and is made out of the same material that all the bag targets are made from. I just cut both ends out and nested them together. I just used hog rings to fasten it together. I filled them with the material out of my old bag targets that I had shot out. I made a template for the bulls eyes out of a paper plate and traced them on and pained them with my air brush. It measures 24" tall x 24" wide x 11" deep
> 
> View attachment 5581049
> 
> ...


Would filling it with the rubberized mulch be good enough? I shoot my air rifle into a box filled with the stuff and nothing has gone thru it.


----------



## shilo2 (Mar 24, 2019)

nice ill have to make one now


----------



## pastortlc (Sep 23, 2018)

Sweet. I may have to give that a try!


----------



## Stitch999 (Jun 3, 2019)

That's quite impressive, mate! Well done. Might use this as an inspiration for when I'm making my own DIY targets.


----------



## CuBob (Sep 17, 2016)

Very nice. Thanks for the idea


----------



## JakeTheLobster (Feb 5, 2015)

Looks great. I recently got a blob and I am working on a DIY shed/frame to keep it out of the weather.


----------



## Rodray12 (May 7, 2014)

sweet, I did something similar with a memory foam mattress I scored on craigslist for free.


----------



## poissantm (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice! Love it


----------



## Uzurmnd247 (Jun 1, 2009)

I built one of the Third hand targets. I used Burlap in it. I put clothes in the burlap and put in middle of target. I use sheets of cardboard in front and back to put five spot targets on to shoot . once it gets worn down , I just turn it around.


----------



## NCbowhunter11b (Sep 19, 2018)

Great!


----------



## HDIarchery (Oct 31, 2012)

nice


----------



## jbaird21 (Jun 9, 2019)

this is a great idea!


----------



## khrixis (Jul 6, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Tessaann16 (May 20, 2019)

I think it looks great!


----------



## sal15jered (Sep 11, 2018)

Nice, need to make me one of those soon.


----------



## tjwagoner (Aug 25, 2016)

Definitely going to try a few of these ideas. Thumbs up for cheap targets!!


----------



## nickee3158 (Feb 25, 2011)

I use 10 layers of kids foam play mat tiles, about a sq ft area, more than sufficient for indoor bow and arrow tuning.


----------



## nickee3158 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice build anyway.


----------



## Conquest0901 (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks great!!


----------



## austinwilcoxL (Jan 2, 2018)

Cool build. Been looking at doing something similar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimber89 (Jun 14, 2019)

Thanks for the idea


----------



## ebs (Dec 8, 2017)

looks good!


----------



## HuntingMan1983 (Feb 25, 2019)

I just spent 50 on a new bag, I'll be making these from now on. Great idea!


----------



## kayak (Jun 20, 2019)

Great idea. I stuff my homemade bags with plastic shopping bags, feed bags, old plastic drop cloths and similar materials so I can leave them outdoors. I’ve also used pieces of open cell poly foam to help define the shape. The commercial bags are typically filled with organic materials and can sometimes become a home to insects and rodents if they get wet.


----------



## Devious303 (Feb 10, 2017)

Looks good well done


----------



## ebk04 (Jun 24, 2019)

nice job!


----------



## nirv996 (May 8, 2019)

Looks as good as a bought one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m_tintin (Sep 25, 2018)

great job


----------



## cchadww (Aug 4, 2019)

Using hog rings is brilliant!


----------



## michaelwood (Aug 4, 2019)

Nice job.


----------

